# Made My Own Cigar Draw Tool



## SDH619 (Mar 19, 2012)

So I was trying to buy a draw tool from a member here on the forums. I had no luck getting him to contact me after the initial contact over pricing. So I said to my self, SELF. You have a complete fabrication shop at your finger tips. Why not just make your own. I tend to like the industrial look over wood anyway. This is my first attempt. I plan on doing other things with handles later on. For now I just knurled some 3/8 aluminum round bar. For this one I used a .080'' drill bit. This one is for those really crazy tight cigars. Its more of a coring poker lol. I have .080'' 316 Stainless Steel round bar on order for the typical poker style. Along with that I will be putting a 316 Stainless Steel handle on it. Not sure if I am going to knurle or machine the handle on that one. Anyway here are some pictures of the one I made today for the fun of it.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I like it! Nice work. RG boost for you.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice, sir! Gives me lots of ideas!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Very nice. That looks perfect. 

I'll take one.:smokin:


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

If you were trying to buy from the guy selling the wooden sets he had two deaths in his family.. he posted in his thread..

Nice looking tool there!! I do love the industrial look as well


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

Excellent looking!!! I really like the look of that


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice! Good job sir


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Vicini said:


> Very nice. That looks perfect.
> 
> I'll take one.:smokin:


Me Too!


----------



## SDH619 (Mar 19, 2012)

Phil from Chicago said:


> If you were trying to buy from the guy selling the wooden sets he had two deaths in his family.. he posted in his thread..
> 
> Nice looking tool there!! I do love the industrial look as well


So people do not think I am a heartless jackass, it was not him. It really does not matter I am now glad i was put off trying to buy one. I drew up 4 different styles of handles last night in Solid Works 3D. This way I can load them up in my CNC Lathe and crank a few out once the material gets here.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice Steve! I wish I had a shop at my disposal like that, I would never go home! LOL

RG for you!


----------



## SDH619 (Mar 19, 2012)

I am going to make a hand full of the drill bit version and send them to a few members to get some feedback.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

SDH619 said:


> So people do not think I am a heartless jackass, it was not him. It really does not matter I am now glad i was put off trying to buy one. I drew up 4 different styles of handles last night in Solid Works 3D. This way I can load them up in my CNC Lathe and crank a few out once the material gets here.


No worries lol.. I thought it was him as he had a recent thread.. Its all good


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

sweet! i'm fixin to make one with the traditional wood handle, no metal lathe in my shop!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Me Too!


+1 = me 3


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## SDH619 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words all. I am thinking of sticking with using the aircraft drill bits. Not sure though. I am going to have to make a typical one and see how it turns out i guess. The problem I have had with traditional ones is they have in the past split the wrapper on my cigars. With the drill bit in cores out the cigar instead. What do you guys think.


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Awesome idea. So simple and gets the job done. I do like the grooves of the bit as opposed to just a straight shaft. Actually tears the knotted tobacco up a lot better.I'd definitely be interested if you go forward with making a few of them.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I dig it! Industrial look FTW!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Very very nice!

My address is...just kidding!!!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Well done. Love the knurled handle.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

looks sweet! i would buy one


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Loving the alternative look. Great work!


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I really like the drill bit over a poker idea. As stated, its boring out the cigar rather than just pushing the filling and wrapper around the poker. I was a machinist by trade and yet I would still love to buy one of these from you. PM me a price and I'll gladly test it out and report my findings. 
Pitt


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

very cool. Nice work.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I love the look of that! How well does the drill bit work? I would be worried about it rusting/corroding if it isn't stainless...


----------



## SDH619 (Mar 19, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> I love the look of that! How well does the drill bit work? I would be worried about it rusting/corroding if it isn't stainless...


I use and aircraft grade drill bit. it will not rust or corrode because of the coating on it.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

So, are you going to sell them? I want!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

SDH619 said:


> I use and aircraft grade drill bit. it will not rust or corrode because of the coating on it.


Ah, well that settles that bit.


----------



## SDH619 (Mar 19, 2012)

pittjitsu said:


> So, are you going to sell them? I want!


I am not sure if I can sell them on the forums. If anyone knows how to go about that please let me know. I am on vacation at the moment. When I get back I have a hand full going out to a few members to test them out and let me know what they think.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

SDH619 said:


> I am not sure if I can sell them on the forums. If anyone knows how to go about that please let me know. I am on vacation at the moment. When I get back I have a hand full going out to a few members to test them out and let me know what they think.


Great job Steve

Once you finish you probation period (90 Days) you'll have access to sections of these forums that allow you to sell them.


----------



## SDH619 (Mar 19, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Great job Steve
> 
> Once you finish you probation period (90 Days) you'll have access to sections of these forums that allow you to sell them.


Thanks for the info Craig.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> Ah, well that settles that bit.


Ha ha ha...I get it...you got jokes!


----------



## SDH619 (Mar 19, 2012)

I almost want to come off vacation early. The 3/8'' round Titanium I ordered for handles came in.


----------



## SDH619 (Mar 19, 2012)

I know they look the same but here is the Titanium handle version. For the group of guys I am making the trial version for. I will be shipping them out Tuesday.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

That is awesome! Good for you for your creativity and for sharing!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Lovin it looking forward to checking it out


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I love the idea of using Titanium for these. Its light, springy and just looks awesome to me. Great work.


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Love the industrial look of this, especially the detail around the handle.


----------



## cadet (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice work. I have found that those little pins used to hold fillet's together work well too.


----------



## SDH619 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorry testers, my CNC Lathe has been packed with work. I finished the handles last night. I am going to get the bits installed this weekend so I can get the out to you guys.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Love the look of those titanium handles! Great work, mate.

Here's another potential suggestion - Herf N Turf had one made by Boom that has a straight shaft that's double fluted, which apparently works really well at cutting up plugs.


----------



## SDH619 (Mar 19, 2012)

The Boom tools look great. I have a similar one and it was kind of breaking apart the the wrapper on tight rolled cigars. I went with the drill bit to kind of core that type out. The test handles are made out of Aluminum. With the price of Titanium and the amount of passes it takes to knurl does not make it practical price wise for most people. Still not sure if I am going to make a bunch of these and try and sell them. My shop does Aerospace work in SoCal. Its kind of tough to fit in a $30 poker when my machines are running 24-7 on high dollar parts. I am looking at picking up a little 6 foot manual lathe to make small stuff like this. I would not want to piss people off with long lead times. Once I get the feed back from the testers I will decide on that. If they like it and it works for them, I am sure I will do some short runs in between parts on the CNC. All I know at this point is, it works for me and I am happy with it.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice work! I've been eyeing draw tools since I've been on the forum. You can add me to the list!!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Honestly I prefer the drill bit idea...I'm anxious to see how it works!


----------



## SDH619 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sent out the draw tools out to the testers today!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Eagerly looking forward to trying it out, Steve!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

:jaw: Gorgeous work! Can't wait till you start selling them!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Got mine and posted a review here. Thanks Steve.


----------



## Jbruno (Mar 23, 2012)

That draw tool is sharp looking! I only have one suggestion, can you recess a small area inside the handle with threads? Then make a matching cover to thread into the handle, thus protecting the fine part from damage and allowing it to be a bit more portable. I wish I had something with a picture to show you what I am thinking.

But, when they go into production, I'm in!


----------



## SDH619 (Mar 19, 2012)

Jbruno said:


> That draw tool is sharp looking! I only have one suggestion, can you recess a small area inside the handle with threads? Then make a matching cover to thread into the handle, thus protecting the fine part from damage and allowing it to be a bit more portable. I wish I had something with a picture to show you what I am thinking.
> 
> But, when they go into production, I'm in!


I can do what you suggested. I do really like the idea you have about a cap that screws on the handle to cover the drill bit. Problem is every bit of extra machining I do drives the cost up. I have only ever seen wood tools. Wood is a lot more pliable (easy to turn down) than the metals I am working with. I do not think I can talk price here but I think adding a screw on cap would drive the cost up $30-$40 (this is not the price of the tool). I would have to core out and thread round stock to make the cap. I just do not think people will want to buy them at the price that puts them at. I am working on making the tool shorter. I am also working on a way to sheath the bit.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Haven't used it as a draw tool yet but works great as a nubber.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

The best thing I've found so far is a golf tee. I always carry one in my pocket just in case. I haven't had a problem yet with draw after using it.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Steve I used the draw tool finally on a plugged up stick. It worked great. I love it.

I am taking it by my local B&M tomorrow, I told the owners about it, and they want to test it out as well. Several people have already asked me where I got it from, and want one of their own.


----------



## SDH619 (Mar 19, 2012)

chris1360 said:


> Steve I used the draw tool finally on a plugged up stick. It worked great. I love it.
> 
> I am taking it by my local B&M tomorrow, I told the owners about it, and they want to test it out as well. Several people have already asked me where I got it from, and want one of their own.


I am glad you liked it. I am working on a few more in the next few days. I took the advise from the testers and made the tool a bit shorter so if fits in a herfador. I still need to nail down pricing so I will be PMing the testers again this week to see what they think. I will be making a thread in the retail section of the forums in the next week or so. Till then if anyone wants one feel free to PM me.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Steve, when you shorten it, make sure you shorten the handle, not the bit. 

I received mine from Steve, and it's a beauty. Right now it's sharp and a little twist allows you to cut right through a plug with ease. I'm assuming that since this is high-grade metal and only being used on tobacco leaves, it will retain it's sharpness for some time. 

Steve I think the only criticism would be to make the handle a little less rough. It looks great, but could be a little smoother without losing it's gripability. 

All in all a great tool!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

way cool little tool. I could have used one the other day in fact. When your ready to sell one of these let me know! Or if your still needing testers...just saying....i test things....well. LOL


----------



## Nosselman22 (Aug 14, 2013)

i am new and would like to purchase one please.


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

What sized drill bit are you using? I have been using an 1/8" bit that I bought at The Depot that has a bit shank on it to fit an electric drill. The bit is only 3" long, but it works for a $4.99 buy on 3 bits, with the others being smaller sizes. Just curious.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

VERY COOL IDEA I need a thrifty version of this tool .


----------



## DBragg (Jun 13, 2013)

SigMike said:


> What sized drill bit are you using? I have been using an 1/8" bit that I bought at The Depot that has a bit shank on it to fit an electric drill. The bit is only 3" long, but it works for a $4.99 buy on 3 bits, with the others being smaller sizes. Just curious.


I think that he stated that its .080," which is roughly 5/64." Significantly smaller than an 1/8."


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

DBragg said:


> I think that he stated that its .080," which is roughly 5/64." Significantly smaller than an 1/8."


This is what I have been using and for just a couple bucks it works as long as the issue is not in the middle of the cigar. There is a 1/8, 7/64, 3/32, and my favorite 1/16 nubber.


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

Here we go with the pick.


----------



## DBragg (Jun 13, 2013)

Thats a good idea. Even seeing this thread I hadn't thought about using those.


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

DBragg said:


> Thats a good idea. Even seeing this thread I hadn't thought about using those.


I like them since most plugs "should" be near the cap. I have only had to use them a couple times, but the little 1/16 make a great nubber. Just screw it into the side of your nub and it keeps your fingers from getting burnt. Eventually I will get something nicer and not as McGyver, but these will do for now.


----------



## ROCarson (Apr 13, 2013)

These are pretty cool. I notice the thread was necro'd, did Steve ever start selling these and is he still?


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

SDH619 said:


> I know they look the same but here is the Titanium handle version. For the group of guys I am making the trial version for. I will be shipping them out Tuesday.


What is availability?


----------

